# Tomato Brulee



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What a great idea and no, Never occurred to me this was possible. Honestly, it’s an effort for me to eat a healthy amount of veggie. But roasted I could eat all day and never tire of them. Our Easter veggies were great on the grill. I forwarded your link to daughter since she has the torch.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover you're putting me on a guilt trip here. My Weber kettle is sitting right outside the back door and I haven't used it in a year I think.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Startingover you're putting me on a guilt trip here. My Weber kettle is sitting right outside the back door and I haven't used it in a year I think.


This was our first time in a year. Yes it’s Florida but too chilly for us in winter to grill.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> I forwarded your link to daughter since she has the torch.


The tomatoes don't brulee as easily as sugar otherwise would because of the moisture so don't expect to get a full blackened surface.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> The tomatoes don't brulee as easily as sugar otherwise would because of the moisture so don't expect to get a full blackened surface.


What about green peppers, onions an mushrooms?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I haven't tried them with a torch. I char poblano pepper on a gas burner, green bells should be easy also and onions, mushrooms. They probably aren't as wet as tomatoes. The recipe for tomatoes didn't say when to sprinkle with the balsamic vinegar, I did it before adding the sugar, maybe I should have charred the put the balsamic.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I still haven't got a propane torch yet. I want the same kind plumbers use. The cans of propane are reasonable and the torch can be had relatively inexpensive as well. I also have a fish tape I need to bend a hook for.
My other cooking forum highly recommends this type especially for charring to remove skins from peppers ect....
Amazon here I come!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> I still haven't got a propane torch yet. I want the same kind plumbers use. The cans of propane are reasonable and the torch can be had relatively inexpensive as well. I also have a fish tape I need to bend a hook for.
> My other cooking forum highly recommends this type especially for charring to remove skins from peppers ect....
> Amazon here I come!


Those torches can be gotten most anywhere, HD, Lowes, etc. Personally I think they are too big for bruleeing some things.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Those torches can be gotten most anywhere, HD, Lowes, etc. Personally I think they are too big for bruleeing some things.


My main reason to get one is to char peppers for peeling. Your post just reminded me about getting one. I am glad I waited as I now have a gas stove and can use it to char peppers. I almost pulled the trigger after your post! Thanks


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Put them in a brown paper (lunch) bag for a few minutes after charring. Do not peel under running water or with any water for that matter, you'll lose flavor. Don't worry if you don't get it all.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Did brulee with bananas last night. Used one of my bigger plumber's propane torches. Much quicker that the cute little culinary torch.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Used one of my bigger plumber's propane torches.


Someone told a story about the guy who ran out of gas for his kitchen torch. With a "any port in a storm" attitude, he sent his son to the shop with the brulees to caramelize them with the big propane torch. 

The son fires up the acetylene rig, which had the cutting torch attached, and you can guess what happened. He hit the oxy trigger and blew a couple of the creme brulees all over Dad's shop.


----------

